# Das wahre Alter der WOW Community



## Phemolas (2. Juli 2009)

Grüße euch WOW Community,

ich habe mir desöfteren schon einmal die Frage gestellt - Wie alt mag wohl der ein oder andere Character sein mit dem ich durch Instanzen ziehe, queste oder mich einfach nur im Teamspeak unterhalte.
Vieleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere das.

Meist fragt man die jeweiligen Spieler ja nicht unbedingt sofort nach ihrem Alter. Dies ergibt sich oft einfach so im Gespräch.
Von daher wollte ich einfach mal gern wissen wie alt den unsere Community hier im Buffed Forum so ist.

Aus meinem Alter mache ich keinen Heel. Ich bin 26 und das hat bei vielen Mitspielern schon oft zu Diskussionen geführt.
Sätze wie : Mit 26 WOW spielen ? findest du nicht du bist zu alt für Computerspiele dieser Art?
 oder gar gibt es nichts besseres was man mit 26 machen kann als seine Zeit vor dem Rechner zu verbringen sind hier keine Seltenheit.

Am witzigsten finde ich immer wenn ich ins TS Joine und einfach mal aus Spass die Leute frage wie alt sie mich den aufgrund meiner Stimme schätzen würden.
Am häufigsten genannte Antwort hier lautet bei mir: zwischen 50-60 Jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Muss wohl an meiner tiefen Stimme Liegen*

So ich hoffe auf rege Beteilung eurerseits und bitte vor allem das dieser Thread von Flamern saubergehalten wird.
Wenn ihr über sogenannte "Kiddis" oder "Opas" flamen wollt dann tut dies doch bitte an andere Stelle.

Eure Erfahrung würden mich an dieser Stelle natürlich brennend Interessieren und da die Umfrage ja anonym ist scheut euch nicht euer wahres Alter anzuklicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Phemolas


----------



## Thí (2. Juli 2009)

Das durchschnittliche Alter aller Accountabonnenten beträgt angeblich 25 Jahre (mal irgendwo gelesen). Das durchschnittliche, geistige Alter aller Forenbesucher schätze ich auf etwa 12 Jahre.


----------



## Zyste (2. Juli 2009)

In meiner Gilde bzw. schon die meisten aus meiner freundeliste sind älter als 25 und geht bis 41 hoch. Habe garkein Problem damit wenn die Leute mit denen ich immer zusammenspiele um einiges älter sind als ich (18).


----------



## Liberiana (2. Juli 2009)

Bin gerade einmal 15...

In meiner Gilde jedoch sind die meisten über 20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazdash (2. Juli 2009)

Oh mein Gott, ich muss ja schon "zwischen 25 und 30" anwählen. Sehr ungewohnt. Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und habe kein Problem damit. Ich finde, man ist niemals zu alt um Computerspiele zu spielen. Wer das behauptet, dem kann man eigentlich getrost zurückgeben und sagen, ob er nicht noch ein wenig zu jung zum spielen ist und ob er seine Schularbeiten schon erledigt hat, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## TheOrc (2. Juli 2009)

Bei uns in der Gilde ist der Altersdurchschnitt >25, das gefühlte Alter auf dem Realm liegt aber eher so bei <13


----------



## XBiggX (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 16 und in meiner Gilde sind die meisten schon so über 18

Gabs dazu nicht schonmal einen Thread?


----------



## Nekramcruun (2. Juli 2009)

also ich bin 31 und mich hat noch nie einer gefragt,ob ich finde,daß ich zu alt zum WoW spielen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im gegenteil,wenn andere spieler wesentlich jünger sind,fragen sie häufig,ob ich dann noch mit ihnen zusammen spielen will.die haben wohl angst,daß man sie für kiddies hält.ist ja aufgrund von häufig gelesenen aussagen vieler leute "scheiss kiddies" usw. kein wunder.

mir ist egal wie alt die leute sind.sie sollten nur nett,höflich und nicht dumm wie stulle sein.und nach möglichkeit halbwegs vernünftig spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Juli 2009)

Schau mal hier vorbei. Dort gibt es ebenfalls eine solche Umfrage die noch etwas mehr ins Detail geht.


----------



## Ragipopagi (2. Juli 2009)

TheOrc schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde ist der Altersdurchschnitt >25, das gefühlte Alter auf dem Realm liegt aber eher so bei <13




>sign<  Die Nachtwache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (2. Juli 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> also ich bin 31 und mich hat noch nie einer gefragt,ob ich finde,daß ich zu alt zum WoW spielen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir hatten neulich einen Spieler in Naxx dabei der der 14 war. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass er ein wenig gern geredet hat (gern auch während Bosskämpfen^^) und wir ihn deswegen öfters bitten mussten still zu sein, war es kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (2. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wir hatten neulich einen Spieler in Naxx dabei der der 14 war. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass er ein wenig gern geredet hat (gern auch während Bosskämpfen^^) und wir ihn deswegen öfters bitten mussten still zu sein, war es kein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja das muss aber nicht unbedingt am alter liegen.hab auch schon einen erlebt der war 51 und konnte auch reden ohne punkt und komma.war bestimmt der vater von gülcan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodin (2. Juli 2009)

Na dann oute ich mich hier mal als "alter Sack,(bin 41) vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum ich hier im Forum mehr lese, wie zu schreiben.


----------



## Kleiner Teufel (2. Juli 2009)

Die Umfrage ist leider nicht repräsentativ, da die Gruppe der Forenlesen sich nicht mit der Grundgesamtheit deckt und diese auch nicht wiedergibt. Wieviele unter 10 jährige lesen wohl regelmäßig im Forum?


----------



## Freelancer (2. Juli 2009)

Nette Idee Phemolas ich bin mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vote vor Sticky

evtl. noch 50-60 60-70 und ü 80 hinzufügen das würde es genauer machen den von 40 bis ende sag ich mal sind noch ein paar stufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kleiner schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist leider nicht repräsentativ, da die Gruppe der Forenlesen sich nicht mit der Grundgesamtheit deckt und diese auch nicht wiedergibt. Wieviele unter 10 jährige lesen wohl regelmäßig im Forum?



Ok aber man sieht wie alt hier auf buffed die Wow Spieler sind finde ich persönlich auch interessant


----------



## Larmina (2. Juli 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> naja das muss aber nicht unbedingt am alter liegen.hab auch schon einen erlebt der war 51 und konnte auch reden ohne punkt und komma.war bestimmt der vater von gülcan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oo dachte bisher immer die wäre ein biologisches Experiment.. so von den Amis was zum matt setzen von Terroristen durch gehirnzerstörung oder so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (2. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Oo dachte bisher immer die wäre ein biologisches Experiment.. so von den Amis was zum matt setzen von Terroristen durch gehirnzerstörung oder so..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wobei ich bezweifle,daß die taliban regelmässig viva gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber lassen wir das.das schweift zu sehr vom thema ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (2. Juli 2009)

In unserer Gilde (aktuell 57 Spieler bei 83 Chars) ist 1 Person unter 18,  die Mehrheit zwischen 25 und 33 und unser Papa Schlumpf ist 43. Der älteste Spieler auf meiner FL ist 62.


----------



## Scyeye (2. Juli 2009)

Also das Durchschnittsalter bei uns in der Gilde liegt bei >25, ich selbst bin 17 xD -> der Jüngste in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich habe kein Problem damit, finde die Leute sowieso netter als welche in meinem Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (2. Juli 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Das durchschnittliche Alter aller Accountabonnenten beträgt angeblich 25 Jahre (mal irgendwo gelesen). Das durchschnittliche, geistige Alter aller Forenbesucher schätze ich auf etwa 12 Jahre.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum glaube ich jetzt, dass da was dran ist, an dem 2ten Halbsatz ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin 55 und meine Gilde hat damit irgendwie so gar kein Problem. Spiele seit 2005 mal mehr mal weniger, wie es Job und Familie halt zulassen.


----------



## Kleiner Teufel (2. Juli 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Ich bin 55 und meine Gilde hat damit irgendwie so gar kein Problem.



Bavarian Barbarian Clan ^^

Schönes Ding. Einmal im Jahr gehts zum Gildentreffen auf der Wiesn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (2. Juli 2009)

Ich wusste gar nicht was ich nehmen sollte. 20-25 oder 25-30 da ich genau 25 Jahre alt bin xD

Aber bei uns in der Gilde ist der J+ngste 16 und der älteste 46. Und Probleme gab des deswegen nicht!


So long....Takki


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Juli 2009)

ich bin 37.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Das durchschnittliche Alter aller Accountabonnenten beträgt angeblich 25 Jahre (mal irgendwo gelesen). Das durchschnittliche, geistige Alter aller Forenbesucher schätze ich auf etwa 12 Jahre.



Man sollte eher die Frage stellen warum immer nur in WoW nach dem Alter der Community gefragt wird. Bei keinem anderen Spiel hab ich derartiges bisher gesehen, wo jede Woche jemand anderes auf das Alter der Community eingeht....

Sollte einem irgendwie zu denken geben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen sagt das Alter nichts aus. In einem MMORPG kommt es nicht aufs Alter, sondern auf soziale Kompetenzen an und genau das ist es was vielen WoW Spielern fehlt.

WoW spiel ich schon länger nicht mehr und bin momentan in WAR aktiv. Was wir dort an Bewerbungen teilweise zu sehen kriegen grenzt schon an Folter und leider muss man das sagen, komme diese grauenhaften Bewerbungen zu 99% von WoW Spielern. Schön die Spieler sind 18+ aber die Bewerbung reduziert sich dann meistens auf folgendes :

+ Ich hab WoW alles clear
+ Ich hatte beste Epixx
+ Ich war der Oberchecker
+ Ich hatte ne 2400er Arenawertung

Könnt ihr uns auch mal freundliche und nette Spieler schicken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Juli 2009)

Och "Kollege" Stancer: Auf der ewigen Wacht habe ich viele sozial kompetente und nette Leute "kennengelernt" - wirkliche Armleuchter waren bisher eher selten dabei. Letztere kannst du gerne haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (2. Juli 2009)

Noch 25, im Oktober dann 26.


----------



## Anburak-G (2. Juli 2009)

30 aber nicht der Gilden-Opa (auch wenn man sich manchmal als solcher im TS fühlt^^).


----------



## Cali75 (2. Juli 2009)

Bin 33 und steht dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Ernst, ich zocke seit ca. 18 Jahren - warum sollte ich damit aufhören? Ist ein Hobby, besser als rumsitzen oder in die Röhre glotzen. Und es lenkt mich super ab vom Job und vom Lernen (Fernstudium). In Ergänzung zum Sport perfekter Zeitvertreib.

Dazu kommt: jeder ist so alt wie er sich fühlt. Und auf Denkweisen von Anderen geb ich schon lange nichts mehr. Sollen die doch in ihrer Freizeit machen was sie wollen..


----------



## Dragonheart64 (2. Juli 2009)

Huch, ich bin ja gar nicht der Älteste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich dachte mit 45 ist man der WoW-Opa^^

Aber mal ernsthaft, ich kann das mit der Statistik nicht ganz glauben, wenn ich mir so den Handelschat anschaue, die vorpubertären Äußerungen der gegnerischen Fraktion, die netten emotes (spucken, etc.), nachdem man zum 10x von nem Totenkopf gekillt wurde, dann muss ich wirklich an dem Alter der meisten zweifeln. Ich dachte bisher eher an ein Durchschnittsalter von unter 18 und dass bei den Allies mehr "Kiddies" seien. Seltsam...


----------



## Munzale (2. Juli 2009)

Dragonheart64 schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft, ich kann das mit der Statistik nicht ganz glauben, wenn ich mir so den Handelschat anschaue, die vorpubertären Äußerungen der gegnerischen Fraktion, die netten emotes (spucken, etc.), nachdem man zum 10x von nem Totenkopf gekillt wurde, dann muss ich wirklich an dem Alter der meisten zweifeln. Ich dachte bisher eher an ein Durchschnittsalter von unter 18 und dass bei den Allies mehr "Kiddies" seien. Seltsam...



Das denken wir Allies auch von der Horde^^
Wir haben dann halt immer das Glück, ein paar sehr unreifen Exemplaren der gegnerischen Fraktion zu begegnen. 

Ich selber bin 25, und manchmal komme ich mir in WoW sehr alt vor.....aber nur manchmal.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hacky (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin 57 und dazu 'ne Frau. In unserer Gilde spielen alle erst ab 30 Jahre und ich bin da eben die Gildenoma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2009)

ich gehöre zu der ominösen Sammelgruppe "über 40" und fühle mich zu jung für WoW.

Wäre ich Rentner hätte ich endlich die Zeit, die man (noch) zum WoW zocken braucht


----------



## Hautbaer (2. Juli 2009)

Baujahr 1977 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldy (2. Juli 2009)

Naja, mit 42 der derzeit älteste in der Gilde. Aber nie ein Problem gewesen. Die meisten bei uns sind um die 18 - 20 Jahre alt. Den Unterschied merke ich aber immer dann, wenn die Pflichten im RL rufen. Mit 18 hatte man irgendwie mehr Zeit...^^


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juli 2009)

So als 79er Baujahr liege ich in meiner Gilde im Mittelfeld. 

Der jüngste ist erstaunliche 13... benimmt sich aber erwachsener wie manch anderer. Unsere Gildenoma ist mal eben 59 Jährchen jung, ihr ist das Raiden zu stressig. xD

Das Alter spielt keine Rolle, wer sich benimmt und Anstand besitzt darf gerne in unserer Gilde sein bzw. bleiben... wer sich daneben benimmt fliegt raus. Und erstaunlicherweise kicke ich meist "erwachsene" Member.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. Juli 2009)

29.. Haarscharf am "Durchschnitt" runterreißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terberon (2. Juli 2009)

hm... finde ich mal eine Interessante Frage... na da bin ich mal auf das Amtliche Endergebnis gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. Juli 2009)

Hacky schrieb:


> Also ich bin 57 und dazu 'ne Frau. In unserer Gilde spielen alle erst ab 30 Jahre und ich bin da eben die Gildenoma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Hust hust*

Aber en Rollator brauchste noch nicht um nach Ulduar zu kommen ? ^^

SPAß!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sollte einem irgendwie zu denken geben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen sagt das Alter nichts aus. In einem MMORPG kommt es nicht aufs Alter, sondern auf soziale Kompetenzen an und genau das ist es was vielen WoW Spielern fehlt.



Es gibt kaum einen Beitrag von dir, in dem du dich nicht über WoW auslässt. Sollte DIR mal zu denken geben. Loslassen, einfach loslassen

Ich musste auf 31-35 tippen (was ich auch erschreckend fand). Ich spiele auf Anetheron und empfinde die Community als sehr gemischt vom Alter her. Viele meiner Bekannten sind weitaus älter als ich, meine FL beherbergt aber auch einige Jugendliche.

Soziale Kompetenz fehlt ganz einfach vielen Menschen, da viele Menschen WoW spielen trifft man die da natürlich auch und in einigen Fällen gefühlt geballt. Hat mit der Qualität des Spiels an sich mal gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin über 40 und will auch noch mit über 80 machen was mir Spaß macht.

Die Zeiten in denen man "zu alt" für irgendwas ist, sind lange vorbei.

Sehe das grad an meinem 70jährigen Vater, der ist grad 2 Wochen beim Windsurfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

ich bin mit 13 der jungste in meiner gilde, und gehe mehr oder minder erfolgreich als mt naxx^^


----------



## Baits (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mit 17 so mittelmaß in meiner Gilde.
Der Durchschnittsrealmalter würd ich auf ca 18+ schätzen.
Perenolde..*sing*


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 16, somit auch in meiner Gilde der jüngste.. 
Das durchschnittsalter in meiner Gilde beträgt so ~20-27Jahre 

Und in meiner F-liste ist alles vertreten.. 12-50Jährige..

Also doch alles ziemlich gemischt


----------



## baummi (2. Juli 2009)

Bin 43 jahre jung.Dachte schon ich wär der Älteste.Aber da sind ja doch welche über mir^^
In meiner Gilde sind viele über 30.Die rocken wie doof.


----------



## Starfros (2. Juli 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> also ich bin 31 und mich hat noch nie einer gefragt,ob ich finde,daß ich zu alt zum WoW spielen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




denke mal eher das "scheiß kiddies" das verhalten allgemein ,gemeint ist. Meiner Meinung hat es auch nichts mit dem rl alter zu tun, manch 15 jähriger benimmt sich weit aus besser und sozialer als einige wesentlich ältere Spieler.  

Wie ich mal mitbekommen habe im TS bei einem 25er Run, hat sich eine 26jährige beleidigt gefühlt und heulte hinterher fast,weil sie ein Set Teil nicht bekommen konnte/durfte. Weil sie meinte sie wäre auch mal an der reihe,da sie ja eine längere zeit nichts bekommen hat.


----------



## Mäuserich (2. Juli 2009)

hmmm ich bin 25, da tut sich für mich bei deiner Umfrage nun folgendes Problem auf:

bin ich

a.) zwischen 20 und 25 Jahre alt

oder

b.) zwischen 25 und 30 Jahre alt

???

Würde vorschlagen du änderst das auf 21-25; 26-30; 31-35; ...


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (2. Juli 2009)

du bist 25 bis 30 ganz einfach ^^ da du den post wahrscheinlach nach deinem GB verfasst hast die auswahl zwischen beiden hast du nur in den moment an deinem GB in dem du wirklich auf die gekommen bist sobald du eine sekunde länger wartest gehörst du schon zu 25-30 ;D


----------



## zkral (2. Juli 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Och "Kollege" Stancer: Auf der ewigen Wacht habe ich viele sozial kompetente und nette Leute "kennengelernt" - wirkliche Armleuchter waren bisher eher selten dabei. Letztere kannst du gerne haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jaha, die Ewige Wacht hat schon die ein oder anderen "vernünftigen" Leutchen zusammengetrommelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu der Frage, warum das Alter immer auf unter 13 geschätzt wird...nur die Doofen drängen sich in den Vordergrund und werden so zur Zielscheibe von Hohn und Spott der stillen Gesellschaft, die sich im TS lautstark über Namen, Taten und Zitate auslässt.


----------



## Jadenoka (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bin zarte 22 und weiblich. In meiner Gilde ist das Verhältnis zwischen Männern und Frauen ausgeglichen, was ja auch nicht oft vorkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns liegt der Durchschnitt so bei 25 würde ich sagen, obwohl wir auch welche bei uns haben, die die 40 bereits überschritten haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An dieser Stelle greetz an -=The Only One=- auf Die Aldor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long Jade (Esona)


----------



## healyeah666 (2. Juli 2009)

Zyste schrieb:


> In meiner Gilde bzw. schon die meisten aus meiner freundeliste sind älter als 25 und geht bis 41 hoch. Habe garkein Problem damit wenn die Leute mit denen ich immer zusammenspiele um einiges älter sind als ich (18).




Gut so, wer damit nen Problem hätte.... naja ich will nicht auschweifen, aber ist doch normal das jüngere Spieler dabei sind, WoW ist ja auch ab 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (2. Juli 2009)

39 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Juli 2009)

Das erklärt die Absatzzahlen der Bild


----------



## Tiralja (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 25, wo muss ich denn nun antworten? 20-25 oder 25-30?

Edit:
Hab gerade gesehen die Frage gibbet schon.

Wenn man schon eine Umfrage macht, dann bitte auch so, dass man nicht mehrere Antwortmöglichkeiten hat, wenn man nur eine geben soll ^^


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Juli 2009)

bin noch ( 9 tage) 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht der wie vielte Thread das ist, aber ich bin 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrendel (2. Juli 2009)

Bin auch 25 hab mich aber meinem gefühlten Alter von 25-30 zugeordnet.

Hmm nein aber ehrlich ich fühl mich nicht anders wie 16.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






Glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## PewPewPew (2. Juli 2009)

ha, bin scho im mittelfeld mit meinen 20 jungen jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei mir in der gilde sind die member alle 18+


----------



## Magistinus (2. Juli 2009)

Unser Gildenmeister ist 12 und in der Gilde sind 250 Spieler zwischen 12 und 65. Jeder respektiert ihn, manche Erwachsene führen sich kindischer auf als er.   (Naja, manchmal lässt er aus Spass ein Raid wippen, aber Spass muss auch mal sein.)


----------



## Shizo. (2. Juli 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> hmmm ich bin 25, da tut sich für mich bei deiner Umfrage nun folgendes Problem auf:
> 
> bin ich
> 
> ...




Du bist 25 also b) weil du ja nächstes jahr 26 bist
wärst du 20-24 wärst du a) aber da du 25 bist , ist das b)
Kompliziert aber ist so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (2. Juli 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> hmmm ich bin 25, da tut sich für mich bei deiner Umfrage nun folgendes Problem auf:
> 
> bin ich
> 
> ...



Ja, so eine Frage hat sich mir auch aufgedrängt. Da ich gerade erst Geburtstag hatte und meine 5 somit neu ist und ich außerdem die Auflistung so gemacht hätte, wie im Zitat vorgeschlagen, zähle ich mich einfach mal zu "bis x5".


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. Juli 2009)

Nur mal so am Rande, falls Ihr in der Schule nicht aufgepasst habt. Ab Fünf rundet man auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asterodeia (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch 25 und habe 20-25 angeklickt, da ich erst seit 3 Monaten 25 bin. Die Umfrage kann in der Form jedoch nicht repräsentativ sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phemolas (2. Juli 2009)

Naja das Ergebniss ist wie ich mir schon dachte ein sehr eindeutiges die meisten Spieler liegen daher im alter zwischen 15-20 Jahren
dicht gefolgt von den 20-25 jährigen.

Auch wenn die Umfrage nicht representativ ist zeigt sie doch deutlich das es sehr viele Altersgruppen in WOW gibt und scheinbar können diese mehr oder weniger gut miteinader zusammen Spass haben an WOW.


----------



## Frek01 (2. Juli 2009)

es schockt mich ehrlich gesagt dass 9leute "unter10" gevotet haben, ich hoff des war n scherz^^


----------



## Frek01 (2. Juli 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> denke mal eher das "scheiß kiddies" das verhalten allgemein ,gemeint ist. Meiner Meinung hat es auch nichts mit dem rl alter zu tun, manch 15 jähriger benimmt sich weit aus besser und sozialer als einige wesentlich ältere Spieler.
> 
> Wie ich mal mitbekommen habe im TS bei einem 25er Run, hat sich eine 26jährige beleidigt gefühlt und heulte hinterher fast,weil sie ein Set Teil nicht bekommen konnte/durfte. Weil sie meinte sie wäre auch mal an der reihe,da sie ja eine längere zeit nichts bekommen hat.


daraus schließ ich eher real life verlust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubsi (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 14(bald 15) und es hat sich noch nie jemand pber mich aufgeregt, die meisten glauben im TS das ich so um die 40 Jahre alt bin, aus meiner Gilde und auch von vielen Randoms bekomm ich nur positives Feedback, die denken nicht dass ich ein "Kiddie" bin.


----------



## Khazius (2. Juli 2009)

Mehr als 2/3 (68,72%) der WoW Spieler sind über 20.

Hätte ich so gar nicht erwartet (selbst 29)


----------



## Kayralol (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin 13 , aber ich denke , die geistliche Reife ist hiermanchmal weit unter 11 -.-


----------



## Real_ET (2. Juli 2009)

Kleiner schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist leider nicht repräsentativ, da die Gruppe der Forenlesen sich nicht mit der Grundgesamtheit deckt und diese auch nicht wiedergibt. Wieviele unter 10 jährige lesen wohl regelmäßig im Forum?


Genauso schlau, ist auch die Einteilung: Fällt ein 25-Jähriger nun in die Kategorie "20-25" oder doch eher in "25-30"? Eine Umfrage ohne Überschneidungen (d.h. 21-25, 26-30, ...) wäre aussagekräftiger gewesen.


----------



## Taknator (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 12 und die leute in meiner gilde sind alle zw 17 und 30 ^^
Aber das durchschnittliche alter von wow spielern schätzen alle auf 12 da die meisten sich wie "kiddys" benehmen aber wenn man einmal genauer nachfragt dann sieht man das der durchschnitt doch höher ist nicht jeder der unter 18 ist kann sich automatisch nicht benehmen...


edit: sonntag bin ich 13 ^^


----------



## Afrit (2. Juli 2009)

bin 14.


----------



## Kyrha (2. Juli 2009)

Nun ich selbst bin 25 und in unserer gilde ist der jüngste 13 weiss aber was respeckt und anstand ist, der älteste ist 47, das durchschnittsalter würde ich bei uns auf ca 27-28 legen. Ich hab aber auch einer in der FL wo 63 ist, ganz netter mensch und auch ein fähiger tank obwohl er nicht so viel zeit hat. 

ich denke es geht ja hier mal so um was grobes nicht um ne perfekte umfrage. es ist interessant, wunder tuts mich über haupt ned, falls es wirklich welche gibt die unter 10 sind. meine kinder (6 +9) sind von wow auch begeistert, aber die dürfen im höchstfall mal auf dem schoss sitzen und ein blümchen pflücken. 

immerwieder toll (wirklich erlich) finde ich die Kindersicherung, auch wenns doof ist, und mann in nem raid ist und der eine unerwartet offline ist. doch dies hat hier nichts zur sache....

@TE ich find sowas hier gut mal zu sehen ob repräsentativ oder nicht wirklich


----------



## Afrit (2. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> immerwieder toll (wirklich erlich) finde ich die Kindersicherung, auch wenns doof ist, und mann in nem raid ist und der eine unerwartet offline ist. doch dies hat hier nichts zur sache....


zum Glück wissen meine Eltern nicht,dass es so was gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

bless up


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> naja das muss aber nicht unbedingt am alter liegen.hab auch schon einen erlebt der war 51 und konnte auch reden ohne punkt und komma.war bestimmt der vater von gülcan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bäääh, so einen kenne ich auch. Alter kommt hin. DerHatOhnePunktUndKommaGeredetAllesKommentiertJedenCastBegründetUndDasBeiZweiCha
rsDaDualboxer. Anstrengend, gaaanz anstrengend. Hab ich aber auch schon mit nem 13 jährigen erlebt, der nen bissel aufgeregt war und ohne Unterlass nach möglichen Drops gefragt hat. Nichts zum chillen.

Nervig finde ich jede Art von "ey alda", "ey du kiddy", "dei mudda" und "lol da renn ich allein durch wtf" - altersunabhängig.


----------



## Kerandos (2. Juli 2009)

Kayralol schrieb:


> Also ich bin 13 , aber ich denke , die *geistliche* Reife ist hiermanchmal weit unter 11 -.-


Autsch.


----------



## Maga1212 (2. Juli 2009)

Ist doch egal wie alt jemand ist oder nicht?

Es gibt in wow 30 jährige die sich wie 10 jährige verhalten und halt z.b. 10jährige wie 20 jährige verhalten


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Juli 2009)

in 6 tagen 25...

omg, ein vierteljahrhundert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (2. Juli 2009)

endlich mal ne sinnvolle umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16 WUHU!


----------



## Sercani (2. Juli 2009)

Taknator schrieb:


> edit: sonntag bin ich 13 ^^


gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gildenname is top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taknator (2. Juli 2009)

Sercani schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ty^^ is auch ne geile band^^


----------



## Super PePe (2. Juli 2009)

bei ohnepunktundkomma redenden chars & dem alter nicht eindeutig zuzuordnenden aussprüche ging mir folgendes durch den kopf:


----------



## Lightsaver (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin zusammen mit meinem RL freundeskreis schon länger in WoW aktiv und wir haben alle den Rang "Küken" in der gilde. wir sind mit fast 19 Jahren die jüngsten da...unser "Ältester" ist 67. Dazwischen sind über 50 Accounts angesiedelt


----------



## Sir Wagi (2. Juli 2009)

Bin zwar noch nich ganz 30, aber zähle mich eher zur "Opa-Fraktion" ...

Nichts desto trotz bin ich ein Kinds-Kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Dashy (2. Juli 2009)

<16>


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Nun, wenn man es genau nimmt, schließt du alle 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 und 40 Jährigen aus, durch das kleine Wort "zwischen" Zwischen 10 und 15 ist wie 11-14 .... etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (2. Juli 2009)

Das reale Alter spielt in WoW und im Prinzip auch allen anderen vergleichbaren Spielen nur selten eine Rolle.Der Punkt hierbei ist das geistige Alter und dieses entscheidet schlussendlich darüber wie sich die betreffende Person in der scheinbaren Anonymität des Internets verhält.Wenn mir also jemand begegnet der sich zu benehmen weiss,mit dem man sich ganz vernünftig unterhalten kann und der sonst auch einen reifen Eindruck macht dann heisst das noch lange nicht das am anderen Ende vorm Monitor auch eine ältere Person sitzt.Andersrum gilt das natürlich ebenso.Traurig ist es allerdings zu beobachten das sich ganz speziell bei WoW die letztere Version stetig wachsender Beliebtheit erfreut und somit das geistige Alter weiter und weiter in Richtung offizielle Minimalgrenze(USK 12)bewegt.


----------



## joH-Sven (2. Juli 2009)

<- 27 ...in der kleinen gilde wo ich drin bin bewegen sich die meisten zwischen 30-50 ...dazu gibts noch 1-2 die 20+ sind..halt so ne familiengilde wo sich irgendwie viele gegenseitig kennen ausm rl

geistig würd ich mich schon reifer einschätzen, zb ich muss ned  jeden lowie umklatschen weils geht, ich frage mich da eher was bringts mir? nix also mach ichs nicht

dazu bin ich noch hilfsbereit und helfe wo ich kann, zb wen jemand mal ne frage hat


mfg


----------



## Maerad (2. Juli 2009)

27, verheiratet, 2 kinder mit 13 Monaten (zwillingspärchen <3)


----------



## grünhaupt (2. Juli 2009)

ich kann mich zu den PoP`s (PeopleoverPhorty) nennen.

Zu dem Verhalten:

Ist es nicht so, Kinder wollen erwachsen sein und Erwachsene sind froh, mal das Kind in sich neu zu entdecken.

greetz Grüni

Ps. Ich nerve/freue mich über Junge wie ältere gleichermassen.


----------



## SixNight (2. Juli 2009)

Bin 17...
Gildenaltersschwelle:18

Konnte halt überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Realm durchschnittsalter:11 ?


----------



## Manaori (2. Juli 2009)

Ich selbst bin knappe 17 und damit die Jüngste in meiner Gilde, das Durchschnittsalter dort würde ich auf etwa ~26 schätzen (wobei der Älteste über 40 ist). Eigentlich hab ich sowohl mit Jüngeren als auch mit Älteren Spielern kein Problem... aber es ist schon auffällig, dass die meisten "kiddies" nunmal unter 18 sind.. weshalb es durchaus mal Vorurteile gibt, wenn die Leute mein Alter erfahren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das find ich ehrlich gesagt schade, aber hey, muss man sich halt hin und wieder beweisen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Juli 2009)

ich bin 15 und war glaub ich in meiner gilde (das war ne mischung aus ner fun gilde und ner raidgilde die sich leider mehr zu ner raidgilde entwickelt hat) der jüngste und ich wurde eher damit fertig gemacht das ich hauptschüler bin als das ich 15 bin ^^

das durchschnitts alter lag bei ca 22


----------



## Xorras (2. Juli 2009)

Manche wollen auf den Realms vielleicht auch gleich ihre verlorene Kindheit durch überdämliche Spams im /2 Channel wiederholen... Wo hier ja so viele über 20 sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, Spaß beiseite... In der Pubertät ist es kleinen Jungs ja bekanntlich wichtig, Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen, aber gleichzeitig von den Pickeln und der Zahnspange ablenken wollen.
Also was tun sie..?
"Hmm... Welche Rasse passt wohl am besten zu mir..?
Genau! Der Nachtelf! So muskulös und gutaussehend ('Pickel und Zahnspange..?) wie ich..!
Fein, jetzt muss ich mir noch eine Klasse aussuchen... Hmm...
Ich hab's! Der Schurke..! Flink, leise, hinterlistig aus dem Schatten Schaden austeilend!
Ja, das passt zu mir! Haha! Jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein Name, der allen klar macht, wie geil ich bin und wie krass ich den Kontent verstehe... Hmmm... Genau! Imbâshâdôwrôxxôr! Welch anmutiger Name!
[...]"
Ein wenig an Allimania angelegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ich meine dürfte wohl rüberkommen, oder..?^^


----------



## Panaku (2. Juli 2009)

ich bin noch ein paar stunden 17 jahre alt und war damit bis vor kurzem noch der jüngste aus der gilde aber jetzt haben wir 3 neue die zwischen 14-16 sind, die meisten bei uns sind zwischen 20-30


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punkrawk (2. Juli 2009)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> in 6 tagen 25...
> 
> omg, ein vierteljahrhundert!
> 
> ...




/sign...

heute in 7 tagen isses bei mir auch so weit. bei uns in der gilde kenn ich nur nen paar leutz mit alter (27-42) aber sind auch jüngere dabei. ich glaub schon, dass alter nix mit "menschlichkeit" zu tun hat. es gibt ältere, die nur scheiße labern, genau so wie es jüngere gibt mit geistigem erguss. zum glück wird bei uns auf sowas hingewiesen.
ich helfe zumindest jedem per /w, der im chat vermeintlich "dumme" fragen stellt (wie zb "wo kann ich reiten lernen?", da kommen oft die behindertsten antworten).
also wie bereits gesagt, zeitliches und geistiges alter sind nicht das selbe (auch wenn die umfrage hier nicht darauf abzielt).


mfg


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (18. September 2009)

*von Lillyan hier her geschickt wurde* 
*schaufel nehm* 
*thread ausgrab* 
*störung der Totenruhe begeh*

22

(hey, nur ausgegraben damit kein weiterer neuer thread entsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rise Above (18. September 2009)

Ich denke, dass mindestens 90% der Leute, die "ich bin jünger als 10 Jahre" ausgewählt haben, sich hier nur einen Scherz erlauben, es erscheint mir echt kompliziert für ein Kind, WoW zu spielen, wobei die eigentlich halt auch die ganze zeit nur farmen könnten und es würde Ihnen Spaß machen.

Bin 18


----------



## imbaaapala (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin 15 und war glaub ich in meiner gilde (das war ne mischung aus ner fun gilde und ner raidgilde die sich leider mehr zu ner raidgilde entwickelt hat) der jüngste und ich wurde eher damit fertig gemacht das ich hauptschüler bin als das ich 15 bin ^^[/size]
> 
> das durchschnitts alter lag bei ca 22



 OMG das tut mir leid, an deiner stelle hätte ich die gilde sofort geleavt..


----------



## Synus (18. September 2009)

Frisch 18 :]


----------



## Martialis (18. September 2009)

Boah....nochmal Schwein gehabt das dort ne Auswahl Ü40 war....bin 43!


----------



## Spudy (18. September 2009)

Hi Bin gerade 27ig geworden. Nur für die Stat. 

Lg Spudy


----------



## Matress (18. September 2009)

ich bin schon seit 5 jahren 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kthxbye (18. September 2009)

Bin genau 20 :O soll ich jetz 15-20 oder 20-25 auswählen? ^^

Da ich mich eher der letzteren Kategorie zugehörig fühle, nehm ich 20-25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber alles in allem: 
Das Alter is mir Scheiß egal... ich hatte schon mit vielen Schülern zu tun, die mitunter richtig gute Spieler waren, sowohl aus spielerischer, als auch aus menschlicher Sicht.
Genauso kenn ich viele "Erwachsene", mit denen ich im RL nichts zu tun haben wollte...

mfg


----------



## Azshkandir (18. September 2009)

Das körperliche Alter ist nicht das gleiche wie geistiges Alter... Bei manchen sind da 10 Jahre Differenz..


----------



## Severos (18. September 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil bin 17, mein Motto (und das wohl für viele zutreffende) ist:
Sei im Niveau flexibel, man wird es dir danken...
Soll heißen, dass ich mich gern auf "höherer" Ebene mit sozial kompetenteren Leuten unterhalte, mich aber andererseits auch "dumm" stellen kann.
Man weiß ja nie, mit welchem Menschen man gerade zusammenspielt, und deswegen ist das Verhalten auch das einzige Aushängeschild.. man sollte es pflegen.
Greetz


----------



## Kasska (18. September 2009)

*Mhm gehöre zur mehrheit^^ (18)
Hast schon recht Severos^^


Mfg;Kâsska*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drynwin (18. September 2009)

Muss ich jetzt 2 mal abstimmen wenn ich 15 bin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (18. September 2009)

*Ahhh dein Ava macht einen irre =O
nein wenn du 15 bist stimmst du für von 15 - 20^^

Mfg;Kâsska*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (18. September 2009)

Also in meiner Gilde auf Alleria bin ich einer der Jüngsten mit 12 Jahren, habe mit 10 angefangen.^^
Aber ich muss sagen, ich habe 20 Jährige spieler kennengelernt die unreifer als ich waren.
Und in meiner Gilde sind 120 Accs auf 230 Charaktere


----------



## Cyal (18. September 2009)

ich werde im januar ers 15 aber in meiner gilde waren (grad wow pause) auch leute die 10-15 jahre älter sind und wir kamen super miteinander aus...


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (18. September 2009)

hm, interessante umfrage..

bin 14 also 10-15 gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## MOnk75 (18. September 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Das durchschnittliche Alter aller Accountabonnenten beträgt angeblich 25 Jahre (mal irgendwo gelesen). Das durchschnittliche, geistige Alter aller Forenbesucher schätze ich auf etwa 12 Jahre.



bestätigt zumindest deine aussage im bezug auf dein geistiges alter. 
ich persönlich hätte ein durchschnittsalter von 20 getippt.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. September 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Das körperliche Alter ist nicht das gleiche wie geistiges Alter... Bei manchen sind da 10 Jahre Differenz..


Wie wahr! Manchmal reichen 10 Jahre noch nicht bei dem was man hier alles so liest.


----------



## Tibu (18. September 2009)

Da ich noch dieses Jahr auf die 21 zugehe... -> 20-25


----------



## cortez338 (18. September 2009)

Also ich bin 16


----------



## nick1004 (18. September 2009)

Also ich in 18 wobei ich sagen muss das die meisten aus meiner gilde 25+ sind :-)


----------



## Ahrês (18. September 2009)

gehe auf die 23 zu xD!


----------



## Senseless6666 (18. September 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Das durchschnittliche Alter aller Accountabonnenten beträgt angeblich 25 Jahre (mal irgendwo gelesen). Das durchschnittliche, geistige Alter aller Forenbesucher schätze ich auf etwa 12 Jahre.




Beispiel A.


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2009)

Bitte Umfrage ändern in: Das wahre Alter der Buffed Community.

Diese Umfrage macht keinen Sinn, weil hier nur ein Bruchteil aller WoW-Spieler rumgammeln.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (18. September 2009)

bin 18


----------



## Tacit-K (26. November 2009)

Zunächst muss ich sagen das ich den Thread wirklich toll finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja einfach weil ich es wirklich interessant finde zu wissen mit welchen Leuten ich spiele wenn ihr versteht.

Ich bin 14 und Naja es macht mir Spaß ^^
Bin Musiker und Naja gehe auf die Realschule.


----------



## HellsBells90 (26. November 2009)

johoo bin 19


----------



## fergun (26. November 2009)

Ich selbst bin 13 und würde mir für die Zukunft wünschen, dass mehr nach dem geistigen Alter beurteilt wird.
(Naja geistiges Alter jetzt mal n bissl bildlich)


----------



## Kehlas (26. November 2009)

Wozu der Thread? Wenn einem Ingame ein Spieler nicht passt, einfach auf Igno und fertig ! Ich streite mich doch nach Feierabend nicht noch mit Leuten herum. Wenn mir wer angenehm ist und mit seinem Char ordentlich umgehen kann, ist mir das Alter des Spielers dahinter völlig Wurst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst bin 31 Jahre alt und habe im Spiel geistige Tiefflieger in allen Alterstufen angetroffen ! ergo, das Alter spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle Ingame!


----------



## Paper (26. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Wozu der Thread? Wenn einem Ingame ein Spieler nicht passt, einfach auf Igno und fertig ! Ich streite mich doch nach Feierabend nicht noch mit Leuten herum. Wenn mir wer angenehm ist und mit seinem Char ordentlich umgehen kann, ist mir das Alter des Spielers dahinter völlig Wurst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




stimme dir vollkommen zu... bin selber 36. wenn einer vernuenftig rueberkommt und ein wenig plan,von seiner klasse hat, is das alter schnuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Sharator of Baelgun


----------



## highsaction (26. November 2009)

In meiner Gilde ist ne große Spannweite. Gibt sogar Papi mit Sohnemann


----------



## BuffedPala (26. November 2009)

ich sag ganz offen ich bin 14 und meine gilde bin ich der jüngste der 2jüngste ist 18 und die haben auch schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht aber ich konnte mich beweisen und es kommt einfach darauf an wie man sich verhält dann ist das alter unwichtig es gibt kiddies die sich besser verhalten als manche mit 20


----------



## IkilledKenny (26. November 2009)

Danke das der Thread hier hochgeholt wurde. Meiner wurde ja geschlossen (hmpf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) 
aber naja ich bin 20 Jahre alt und bin noch Schüler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (26. November 2009)

bei meiner gilde sind die meisten ca. 25.... ich bin das Küken mit 13. aber das heißt nicht gleich das jeder in meinem Alter gleich mit der "-alder" sprache kommen muss. ich finde die Gilde auch so gut, weil man da normales Deutsch lesen kann, nicht wie in manch andren Gilden....


----------



## Gerti (26. November 2009)

Ich habe  mal 20-25 gewählt, zwar werde ich erst in 2 Monaten 20 aber zwischen fast 20 und 15 ist ein riesen unterschied.

Also bei uns in der Gilde sind alle 18+ und mit meinen 10 gehöre ich noch zu den jüngeren, die meisten sind so um die 30 und es geht hoch 4x schätze ich mal.
Also Schüler ist man bei den ganzen Berufstätigen ausenseiter iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja die Raids sind toll und haben niveau, wobei auch Erwachsene rumzicken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (26. November 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> ich sag ganz offen ich bin 14 und meine gilde bin ich der jüngste der 2jüngste ist 18 und die haben auch schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht aber ich konnte mich beweisen und es kommt einfach darauf an wie man sich verhält dann ist das alter unwichtig es gibt kiddies die sich besser verhalten als manche mit 20



/Sign


----------



## Tazmal (26. November 2009)

Die ganze umfrage ist eine einzige lüge, wenn man sich die server ansieht und die foren und dann die antworten hier sieht dann zweifelt man doch sehr daran wie kindisch die leute über 25 wirklich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: viel spaß beim antworten auf meinen fred mit altersangabe, der jenige der am nächsten ist bekommt einen keks, richtiges alter bleibt geheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tatinos (26. November 2009)

Ich binn 16 und muss sagen in WoW gibt es geistige Tiefflieger in wirklich allen Altersgruppen. Problem ist nur, dass man viele Leute im Ts nicht einschätzen kann und vom Whisper auch nicht.
So wurde ich teilweise schon auf 25+ geschätzt was im TS dann immer zu Lachern meines Gildenleiters führte weil er schon von Anfang an wusste wie alt ich war.
Generell gilt wenn jemand spielen kann und weis was er tut ist alles gut. Andernfalls eben nicht.


----------



## Shamiden (26. November 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Bin gerade einmal 15...
> 
> In meiner Gilde jedoch sind die meisten über 20
> 
> ...



das kenn ich


----------



## paslay (26. November 2009)

also ich bin 20. spiele aber mit leuten zusammen, die so um die 30 sind und komme super mit ihnen klar!


----------



## Teax51 (26. November 2009)

Muss einigen usern hier zustimmen finden den Thread auch wirklich Toll. Es ist einfach mal interessant zu wissen wie alt die Mitspieler so sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst bin knackige 16 Jahre jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist angenehm hier mal Leute zu treffen denen das Alter nix ausmacht, wobei ich so oft lesen muss wie z.B. Gilden Leute suchen die mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind, da hat man als Jugendlicher nichtmal die Chance sich zu beweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (26. November 2009)

Ich bin mit meinen 18 Jahren das absolute Minimum. Der Bruchschnitt liegt ungefäht bei 25.

Durchschnittsalter vom Server (grob eingeschätzt) muss ca 14 sein, wobei auch manche ältere herausstechen.


----------



## Malondil (26. November 2009)

Bin 16 und stolz drauf mich so verhalten zu können, dass man nicht erkennt, dass ich unter 18 und damit in den Augen vieler Spieler ein "Kiddie" bin.


----------



## teroa (26. November 2009)

Paper schrieb:


> stimme dir vollkommen zu... bin selber 36. wenn einer vernuenftig rueberkommt und ein wenig plan,von seiner klasse hat, is das alter schnuppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhmh 36 und dann auf der allie seite^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





@thema
naja eigentlich sinlose frage....das alter sagt nix über die geistige reife aus...


----------



## Darkprincess (26. November 2009)

Meine Wenigkeit ist 24 Jahre alt,auch wenn ich mich im mom wie 100 Fühle=)


schönen Abend noch Euch allen.


----------



## Adnuf (26. November 2009)

Also i bin 16. In meiner gilde ist alles von 13-62 Vertretten.

Vater+ Sohn
Mutter+Tochter.

Und das Beste.....wir haben einen Riesen Spaß EGAL wie alt der einzelne im TS ist. Versaut wird's immer und das Niveau Tanzt dan Limbo^^


----------



## Exicoo (26. November 2009)

Ich würde zu gern mal jemand kennen lernen, der so 30+ ist und aktiv WoW spielt... sind bestimmt richtig korrekte Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selbst bin 16 und hab mit 14 WoW angefangen... Damals war ich wegen meines Alter schon ziemlich benachteiligt in Sachen Raids und Gilde.
Obwohl ich meine Klasse genau so gut gespielt habe wie jeder 20-jährige.


----------



## teroa (26. November 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Ich würde zu gern mal jemand kennen lernen, der so 30+ ist und aktiv WoW spielt... sind bestimmt richtig korrekte Leute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein glaub mir ich kenn einige in meiner altersklasse 30+ ,die völlig banane sind im kopf--


----------



## Bobbysir (26. November 2009)

ich bin einer der älteren klassen mit 43 Jahren, spiele seit ca 3 jahren


----------



## Maror der Superschami (26. November 2009)

Ich selber bin 16, spiele aber fast ausschließlich mit leuten die über 20 sind, und komme gut mit ihnen klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (26. November 2009)

37 und fast Gildenopa -_-


----------



## Sèv! (26. November 2009)

Also ich zähle wohl zu den sehr jungen. ;D
Also mein wahres Alter ist 12.
(Ja,ich bin wirklich 12)
Und nein ich bin kein WoW-Freak
ich spiele es ab und zu (meist abends und nur am Wochenende)
Und ja ich habe normale hobbies wie jeder andere.
Ich versuche mich aber an 
meine älternen Genossen
der Community und 
WoW Spielern (Ingame)
anzupassen mit Sachen wie ordentlich,ohne Fehler schreiben;
Mit Groß/-kleinschreibung und so weiter.
(Wer trotzdem einen findet darf ihn bei Ebay versteigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Deshalb wurde ich auch im Spiel noch nie als
"Kiddi" geflamet wenn ich dann mein eigentliches Alter preisgebe
dann wundern sich die Leute meist und wollen mir es nicht abkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (26. November 2009)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Also ich zähle wohl zu den sehr jungen. ;D
> Also mein wahres Alter ist 12.
> (Ja,ich bin wirklich 12)
> Und nein ich bin kein WoW-Freak
> ...




Deiner Schreibweise nach, kommst du mir aber nicht wie 12 Jahre alt vor. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, Respekt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (26. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Deiner Schreibweise nach, kommst du mir aber nicht wie 12 Jahre alt vor. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, Respekt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe danke,siehst du das meine ich.
Aber ist wirklich so ich bin wirklich 12 Jahre.
Ich möchte halt ungerne so rüberkommen
wie ein "Kleinkind" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG David aka Sév


----------



## Noldan (26. November 2009)

29 Jahre und 10 Monate...bald 30, dann gehts bergab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow-michi (26. November 2009)

man ist nur so alt wie man sich fühlt  hofe ich konnte aufwind schaffen ;-)


----------



## Dalfi (26. November 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> also ich bin 31 und mich hat noch nie einer gefragt,ob ich finde,daß ich zu alt zum WoW spielen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wahre Worte - Weise gesprochen

Bin auch schon 32 und in einer der Gilden in denen ich mich rumtreibe ist der jüngste 13 und der älteste über 40 und es gibt keinerlei Probleme in anderen Gilden bin ich zwar quasi Gildenopa der Rest ist zwischen 18 und mitte 20 aber da sagt auch keiner was.


----------



## Rabaz (26. November 2009)

Das wahre Alter der wow-community werden wir hier nicht ermitteln, sondern bestenfalls das vorgegebene Alter eines Teils der buffed-community. Und das ist NICHT das gleiche. Ich bin 43 und unterstreiche selten was.

Ich war in einer mittelgroßen Gilde mit ausgesucht "älteren" Leuten, d.h. möglichst jenseits der 25 oder 30 (sooo alt lol), von denen waren höchstens 10% buffed-leser und 2% buffed-poster (ich). Unter jüngeren dürfte das ganz anders sein.

Also ich will die Umfrage hier nicht flamen, aber das Ergebnis ist mit Sicherheit falsch. Schätzen oder Tante Gerda fragen wäre genauer. Es sind sehr viel mehr ältere Semester im Spiel, darauf verwette ich mein verbleibendes Auge, meinen Rollator und meine dritten.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (27. November 2009)

Ich hätte es befürwortet wenn du die Sektion [15-20] in [15-17] und [18-20] aufgeteilt hättest,
dann wäre es informativer und ich käme mir mit meinen 18 Jährchen ein bisschen erfahrener vor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (27. November 2009)

Bitte kleinere Abschnitte zwischen 15-20 Jahren.
z.B: 15-17 Jahre / 18-20 Jahre

Edit: @ Vorposter: Jaja, meine 18 Jährchen fühlen sich auch nicht so wohl bei den 15 Jährigen^^


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

Ich bin 15 und stolz drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (27. November 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Das durchschnittliche Alter aller Accountabonnenten beträgt angeblich 25 Jahre (mal irgendwo gelesen). Das durchschnittliche, geistige Alter aller Forenbesucher schätze ich auf etwa 12 Jahre.


Das kommt aus dem US-Forum, da gab es mal eine Erhebung wie alt dort - also in den USA - die WOW-Spieler sind. Es hieß, dass im ersten Jahr nach Release das Durchschnittsalter 24/25 gewesen wäre. Und zu dem Zeitpunkt der Erhebung, das war kurz nach BC, war es dann nur mehr 17. Und jetzt, im ausgehenden Zeitalter des LK? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Heronimo (27. November 2009)

Phemolas schrieb:


> Aus meinem Alter mache ich keinen Heel. Ich bin 26 und das hat bei vielen Mitspielern schon oft zu Diskussionen geführt.
> Sätze wie : Mit 26 WOW spielen ? findest du nicht du bist zu alt für Computerspiele dieser Art?



Schräge Sache, solche Fragen.

Ich behaupte mal das dein Alter genau das richtige ist, denn mit 26 hat man das gröbste hinter sich.
Sprich, Schule und Lehre beendet und im Idealfall nen Job.
Alle die noch mitten in Schule oder Lehre stecken, finde ich zu jung für ein mmo.
Warum?
Ein mmo kann die Prioritäten eines (zu) jungen Menschen sehr verschieben, wenn nicht sogar vollkommen außer Kraft setzten. (Sucht und so...)
Da WoW aber so schön bunt und überhaupt nicht "gefährlich" aussieht, drücken leider viel zu viele Eltern beide Augen zu.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch eines der Geheimnise, der extrem hohen Spielerzahlen von WoW und ist von Blizzard garantiert so beabsichtigt.
Das Umfrageergebnis gibt mir recht und ich behaupte mal das die meisten, der Kategorie 15-20, in einem Alter von 15-17 und die wenigsten 18-20, sein werden.

Ich bin 33 und habe einen 5 Jahre alten Sohn.
Er wird garantiert nicht mit einem mmo in Berührung kommen wird, solange er nicht auf eigenen Beinen steht.


Übrigens hat deine Umfrage nen "kleinen" Hacken.
Ein 15jähriger kann sich aussuchen ob er bei 10-15, oder 15-20 abstimmt.
Richtig wäre gewesen: 

* unter 10
* 10-14
* 15-19
* 20-24
* 25-29
* 30-34
* 35-40
* über 40 gewesen.


PS: Das schon 23 Spieler unter 10 Jahren sind ist schon harter Tobak. -.-




Sèv! schrieb:


> Also ich zähle wohl zu den sehr jungen. ;D
> Also mein wahres Alter ist 12.
> (Ja,ich bin wirklich 12)
> Und nein ich bin kein WoW-Freak
> ...


Wenn du so auch in der Schule schreibst, ist dein Blatt aber bei Zeiten voll.
Ist wohl neue Mode, damit der Aufsatz nicht so viele Wörter beinhaltet?
Ein Absatz hier und da ist bei nem langen Text ja ok, aber einen Satz von 22 Wörtern auf 5 Zeilen zu verteilen ist schon irgendwie... *facepalm*


----------



## Bachkippe (27. November 2009)

Bin 16 und so ziemlich der jüngste in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numekz (27. November 2009)

Ich bin 19, aber wenn man bedenkt das ich seit Release (immer wieder mit Pause) dabei bin werf ich jungen Spieler natürlich nichts vor von wegen "Kiddy". Ganz im Gegenteil immer wieder witzig jemand jungen im TS dabei zu haben oder sich alte TS Aufnahmen mit meiner, bzw. den Piepsstimmen meiner Freunde anzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da kann man sich vor lachen am Boden kugeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thau (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bitte Umfrage ändern in: Das wahre Alter der Buffed Community.
> 
> Diese Umfrage macht keinen Sinn, weil hier nur ein Bruchteil aller WoW-Spieler rumgammeln.




Es geht nicht um die Wow-Spieler sondern um die Buffed-user!

Mfg


<----17

[edit] Self pwned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich überfliege alles immer -.- sry Arosk


----------



## IkilledKenny (27. November 2009)

Also ich lese hier das es doch ziemlich viele Spieler gibt die zwischen 10-13 Jahren sind. Ich persönlich finde das etwas bedenklich. In dem alter ist man ziemlich den Einflüssen der Umwelt ausgesetzt und sollte sich vieleicht nicht auf Platformen rumtreiben wie WoW. Ich habe z.B in dem alter noch nicht wirklich an an Computer Spiele und so gedacht sondern mich eher draussen rumgetrieben und blödsinn gemacht und so. Liegt vll daran das es damals noch kein WoW gab und wenn dann wäre man mit seine 56bit Leitung nicht allzuweit gekommen^^ aber es ist doch erstaunlich wie ich finde. Vll liegt hier der Ursprung der "vernerdung" des Volkes. Aber naja wenn ich mir überlege das mein kleiner Bruder (jetzt 11) sich auch schon im SchuelerVZ und so rumtreibt ist es vll garkein großes Phänomen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. November 2009)

Noldan schrieb:


> 29 Jahre und 10 Monate...bald 30, dann gehts bergab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir noch drei Monate dann hab darf Ich auch offiziell auf Ü30 Partys gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow-michi (28. November 2009)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Also ich lese hier das es doch ziemlich viele Spieler gibt die zwischen 10-13 Jahren sind. Ich persönlich finde das etwas bedenklich. In dem alter ist man ziemlich den Einflüssen der Umwelt ausgesetzt und sollte sich vieleicht nicht auf Platformen rumtreiben wie WoW. Ich habe z.B in dem alter noch nicht wirklich an an Computer Spiele und so gedacht sondern mich eher draussen rumgetrieben und blödsinn gemacht und so. Liegt vll daran das es damals noch kein WoW gab und wenn dann wäre man mit seine 56bit Leitung nicht allzuweit gekommen^^ aber es ist doch erstaunlich wie ich finde. Vll liegt hier der Ursprung der "vernerdung" des Volkes. Aber naja wenn ich mir überlege das mein kleiner Bruder (jetzt 11) sich auch schon im SchuelerVZ und so rumtreibt ist es vll garkein großes Phänomen.



seh ich auch so da hab ich zwar fifa99 auf nem win98 gespielt aber auch nur höchstens 5studnen in de woche das leben findet in dem alter drausen statt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. November 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Baujahr 1977
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das erinnert mich an eine Bekannte die am 7.7.1977 7 Jahre alt geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber gehöre mit meinen 18 wohl zu der Mehrheit 15-20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. November 2009)

ich hätte vieleicht einen extra abschnitt für

10-12

12-15 

gemacht... oder die staffelung anders aufgeteilt. dann hätte man mal gesehen wie viele kinder unter 12 wow spielen


----------

